# Tiorati Brook road closed



## D&MsDad (Jul 17, 2007)

I'm sure that most of you guys already know this, but Tiorati Brook Road (one of my favorites, dammit) is closed - not just to cars, but, unless you're willing to hike 50 yards through a ravine, also to bikes.

This is a massive construction project. Given the length of time that it took to get the bridge on Kenawakanee/Rt 106 replaced a few years ago, Tiorati Brook Rd will be out for a couple of years, minimum, at a guess.


----------


----------



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

D&MsDad said:


> I'm sure that most of you guys already know this, but Tiorati Brook Road (one of my favorites, dammit) is closed - not just to cars, but, unless you're willing to hike 50 yards through a ravine, also to bikes.
> 
> This is a massive construction project. Given the length of time that it took to get the bridge on Kenawakanee/Rt 106 replaced a few years ago, Tiorati Brook Rd will be out for a couple of years, minimum, at a guess.
> 
> ...


That really stinks!! Thanks for the heads up. I was thinking about doing this between now and October for sure.


----------



## D&MsDad (Jul 17, 2007)

Trek_5200 said:


> That really stinks!! Thanks for the heads up. I was thinking about doing this between now and October for sure.


NP, I wish I had known. I went there on the tandem with my wife. We are a novice tandem team, and I thought I'd introduce her to one of my favorite cycling roads. We went down Lake Welch drive to Tiorati, had to get off the bike to get around the barrier, then had to stop after about 1/2 mi. Then, back down, off the bike again, then up Lake Welch drive. Not my favorite climb - no shade, and a fair amount of traffic - people going to Lake Welch - not all of whom are willing to cross the barrier of death (the double yellow) to give cyclists a decent amount of room.



---------------


----------



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

<header class="page-header" style="color: rgb(89, 89, 89); font-family: Arial, 'Helvetica Neue', Helvetica, sans-serif; font-size: 16px; line-height: 24px;">Harriman State Park: Tiorati Brook Bridge ReplacementPosted on <time class="entry-date" datetime="2015-08-06T18:26:32+00:00" style="text-decoration: inherit;">August 6, 2015</time> by Paul Weisenbacher
</header>Harriman State Park: Tiorati Brook Bridge Replacement
Tiorati Brook Road will close starting August 17th for the repair of the culvert/bridge that currently has a weight limit reduction. Unfortunately the road needs to close this early to afford enough time for the contractor to make the repairs before next season taking into account time periods they can work in the stream under the DEC permit. The road will be closed just after Day Camp and at end closer to the parkway.
Bill Ledwitz
Group Camp Director
Harriman State Park: Tiorati Brook Bridge Replacement - Thendara Mountain Club


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

50 yards through a ravine doesn't sound so bad.


----------



## D&MsDad (Jul 17, 2007)

MMsRepBike said:


> 50 yards through a ravine doesn't sound so bad.


There were people doing it. If I was on my single, I would have thought about it, but I probably still wouldn't have done it. With a tandem, in clippy shoes, and with my wife - no. 


------------


----------



## stoked (Aug 6, 2004)

Friend and I did the hike last Saturday. We climbed from the bottom. It was no big deal with almost dried up creek. 3 more riders came and did the hike as we were taking a bio break. Look on the plus side; no cars flying by and annoying motorcycle noise.


----------



## MaxKatt (May 30, 2015)

I went up that stretch a couple months ago...and had a pack of high-speed down hill skate boarders blast past...followed shortly after by a cop.

Also did a Full Moon ride last month in Harriman that was awesome. Almost zero cars at midnight.


----------



## cnardone (Jun 28, 2014)

It's my favorite climb in Harriman. All of harriman is great, but for some reason I really enjoy that road.


----------



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

cnardone said:


> It's my favorite climb in Harriman. All of harriman is great, but for some reason I really enjoy that road.


Ditto


----------



## cnardone (Jun 28, 2014)

Just wanted to point out that Tiorati Brook Road is open again.


----------



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

cnardone said:


> Just wanted to point out that Tiorati Brook Road is open again.


That is so exciting!!!
I was planning a ride Thursday and debating between doing the GFNY route or Riding up to Lake Tiorati and back. I think you just settled the debate.


----------



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

Rode to Tiorati and back from Manhattan's west side yesterday. 106 glorious miles, but the garmin cut out for 10 so i have to go back and redo. Better than Bear I think. Now about that sunscreen I forgot to use.


----------



## cnardone (Jun 28, 2014)

Just got in a 22 mile pre work ride. up willow grove, across Lake welch parking lot. Up tiorati brook road. Across 7 lakes to Kanawauke road and back home past lake Welch again. 

I saw 2 cars the whole time in Harriman. Beautiful morning weather. It is not 106 mile day out on the road, but I wonderful 1:30 minute ride to start the day.

Luckily for me I don't have much issue with needing sun screen. I constantly forget chap stick. Argg.

cmn


----------



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

cnardone said:


> Just got in a 22 mile pre work ride. up willow grove, across Lake welch parking lot. Up tiorati brook road. Across 7 lakes to Kanawauke road and back home past lake Welch again.
> 
> I saw 2 cars the whole time in Harriman. Beautiful morning weather. It is not 106 mile day out on the road, but I wonderful 1:30 minute ride to start the day.
> 
> ...


106 was not by choice. I just don't live that close to Harriman


----------

